

Show HN: Launched our first product - Accthub.com - leftnode
https://accthub.com

======
vlucas
User accounts seem like such a core part of any application, and such a huge
point of privacy concern. They can be a bit of a pain to manage, and
emphasizing a premium level of security might gain some customers for you, but
I still have to wonder how many people will be okay with this. I know I would
_not_ be okay with outsourcing the storage and management of my user data.
It's such a core part of any app, and so very sensitive.

------
pudakai
Right now, our privacy policy is "won't share your PID" with anyone.

How would you suggest such clients of your website rewrite their privacy
policies in a manner that will allay user's privacy concerns.

~~~
leftnode
I'm working on getting an actual privacy policy on the site right now.

That's a good question, I'll have to think about it.

------
junto
Grammar mistake for you:

"we built Accthub on accident"

...by accident...

------
tarr11
Mobile display is a bit hard to read

